# Unable to Update/Remove Office XP



## colin vernon (Jul 8, 2004)

Unable to Update/remove XP office - Appears to be missing a file [ xxxxxxx.msp ] - cant rename /remove office folders to re install - 
any ideas to find or replace file or is it a Reformat of drive & reinstall only option.
? is there a Registry 'hack'


----------



## greyknight17 (Jul 1, 2004)

Get the Microsoft Installer Cleanup Utility and remove any references to Office. Then reinstall Office XP.


----------

